# Sourdough



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 2, 2020)

I think I got my loaf down.  Sourdough is so rewarding and so tasty.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 2, 2020)

Looks right on target.  Nice job!

Dave


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jul 2, 2020)

Looks pretty good from here.   I like to get the crust darker, it seems to add another layer of flavor when it’s just about burnt.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 2, 2020)

If anyone one would like to try this let me know.  I got it down about as easy as it gets for sourdough I think.  There are also some others here that helped me.  Once you have home made SD toast for breakfast you would never go back!


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 2, 2020)

Looks great.   I dont know how to do sourdough bread.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 3, 2020)

I did not have any luck starting my own starter but got it here.  Cheap and ready to go in 3 days.  https://breadtopia.com/product-category/bread-baking-supplies/starter-and-storage-jars/
I bake once a month or so and keep 50 grams starter.  I do not feed weekly.  Couple days before baking feed stater 25 grams water and 25 grams flour.  Day of baking bring it up to what the recipe calls for in the morning and let sit on counter for the day.  I do not make leaven just bring starter up to that level plus little more to make sure have 50 grams left.  You need about 4 hours to prepare.  Very little work just need to do something ever 30 minutes to hour.  I prefer using cast Iron loaf pans.  I proof 18 to 24 hours in fridge.  I preheat to 500 and put sheet pan on lower rack.  When ready take pan out of fridge and score dough about 1/4 inch deep along top than pour boiling water on sheet pan wearing protective glove.  Place pan in oven and turn heat down to 470 for 20 minutes than down to 450 for 20 minutes.  Remove from pan and cool on rack.  Sourdough really does not rise that much before baking.  It does what is called oven spring while baking and the steam really helps this.

Here a good video




I use 2 recipes that fairly easy.

This is the easiest one but have to have cool place to keep.  You do everything in bowl.









						The simplest way to make sourdough
					

Everything you need to know to be able to make sourdough simply and successfully at home




					foodbodsourdough.com
				




This is the other but use 30 grams less water than recipe calls for.









						The Simple Sourdough Tin Loaf of Your Dreams
					

I make a lot of sourdough bread. An absurd amount really. But I also eat a lot of sourdough bread. For breakfast. With dinner. A slice dipped in olive oil and covered in shaved Pecorino Romano for a midnight snack. Most of the time I tend to make boule-like shaped, hearth-style sourdoughs (i.e...




					bakednyc.com
				




Site seems to be down but hopefully temp.  If not will post recipe.


----------



## edward36 (Jul 3, 2020)

Looking real good!!!


----------

